# New to site



## me4thc (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say hey, while its still illegal to grow your own medicine where I live its being considered for medical uses, if and when the time comes Id like to know what Im doing.

Ive already had 3 close family members die of cancer and I just attended my uncles funeral yesterday and IT just makes me sick to know that a proven natural product was available that would have made his shorted time with family and friends less less painfull and may have prolonged his life by combating the nausia that made eating impossible, was not available to him because of BULLSHIT politics and the fact that out government kisses the asses of the theives that make the" legal drugs" that sometimes do more harm than good.

I just had to get that off my chest... any way I will be popping in when i get the chance to learn what I can.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Feb 27, 2010)

...hey man, sorry about the misfortune. Welcome along!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 27, 2010)

ya buddi that sucks a mean one. my mom has MS and although we live in a non medical marijuana state she still tokes the cheebah to get over nausea and to forget pain. good luck learning bro, well always be here to help when its needed


----------



## me4thc (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im looking forward to the day when we all can grow our own meds.
In the mean time I will learn what I can.


----------

